# Lemme see your BOWLS!



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am trying to narrow down any issue sabo is having. Right now he has a basic plastic bowl on the floor. Lemme see your bowls!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I have an elevated bowl and water set...also just ordered and received a go-slow bowl..which only added about 1. 2 minutes onto the 1.2 minutes it takes Roxy to eat  so not sure that was a great purchase.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My dogs all have plain stainless steel bowls.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We use a large non slip plastic bowl that is elevated off the floor.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Plain stainless steel, though Jazzy has a small plastic bowl as her food is heated (she likes it better that way, little princess  lol)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stainless Steel with rubber on the bottom so it won't slide.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> Stainless Steel with rubber on the bottom so it won't slide.


Penny also has this set up too, easy to clean, sanitary and doesn't slide all over the place


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven and Kaiser (and the cats) have stainless steel bowls. Holly eats out of a slow feeder like this one:


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

^ -- that is like the bowl I got Roxy -- we only added maybe a minute of time onto the eating. Did that bowl work wonders for you?

it is at top maybe 2.5 minutes to eat 1 cup of kibble even out of that slow-go bowl  the ONLY slow down eating trick I have found is putting the meal in one of the busy buddy mushrooms...and I don't like to do that at every meal so that is usually her evening meal she gets that in so that we can eat our supper and I can clean up in about the time she gets done banging all the food out of it.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

erfunhouse said:


> I am trying to narrow down any issue sabo is having. Right now he has a basic plastic bowl on the floor. Lemme see your bowls!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't use plastic bowls..stainless steel is best. Plastic keeps too much bacteria and can cause sores on your dogs mouth.


----------



## Lady Jenna (May 4, 2013)

Abby spends most of her time chasing her stainless steel bowl around the kitchen; so I've just ordered a custom bowl from a local potter. If you're trying to make your puppy slow down, you could add water to the food. I have a chihuahua that my kids call 'the piranha', we slowed him down by making his food the equivalent of soup. It also ensures he's getting enough water, which is good, since we live in a place that gets over 100 F.


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

I use a paper plate. Lol cheap at Costco can stick in microwave to warm up her chicken peas and carrots and throw away at the end of the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to use the stainless ones with the rubber bottom Mrs. K. posted. Those are really the best of all I've tried over the years.

When I switched to raw, I would hand out food and they ate it in the grass. For days when I fed organ meat, I used the galvanized pet feeder pan from Wal-Mart. It's really wide and shallow so you can put a chicken quarter and a tub of livers in there together (12.5'' H x 2.13'' W x 12.5'' D), and costs less than $4 so easily replaced.

Right now I'm back to kibble for training purposes, and I'm just using my hands and a treat bag.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry I have no photos - I have a plastic, elevated food/water set that up about 8" and I drop the stainless steel bowls in them. If the bowl is dirty my large 8" wide Fiestaware bowl fits perfectly. I feed raw and everything goes in the dishwasher.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Have ordinary stainless anti slide bowls. I'll be transitioning to elevated bowls as soon as he doesn't see them as toys. 

I like the ordinary bowls as for me it was easier to train him to sit and wait for his food until released. Now that we have that done, just a matter of teaching him not to play with them at times.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

Lincoln use one of this

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12132649&lmdn=Brand&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's not the speed that I'm worried about, as he doesn't eat much. I was thinking maybe he just can't angle his head correctly to get to the food, since he stands up and eats (metro always laid down to eat) so maybe ill try an elevated bowl set?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

